# Litter in CA, Bakersfield



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Mkay, well the babies arrived this morning around 5:35 am. 
There are 13, and all of them are healthy looking, squeaking, wiggling, etc. 
Lola is a great momma too, keeping them warm, fixing the nest, licking them, etc. 
I don't know how many females or males yet, but once I figure out how to tell the difference, I'll let you know, lol.


I know most people on here are decent, and after personality traits mainly and wont turn away a baby becuase of a preffered color.
Anyways...yeah, that's about it. =]
Let me know if you have any comments, questions, or even just thoughts of interest. 
And lastly, here are the little ones: 
http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/jclements63/?action=view&current=PB100413.jpg

http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/jclements63/?action=view&current=PB100412.jpg

http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/jclements63/?action=view&current=PB100402.jpg


Thanks!


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Aren't they cute?!


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

UPDATE:
Mkay all of the little ones are doing wonderful so far! ;D
Looks like we have 7 boys and 6 girls.
5 of the babies are hooded (like their dad I'm guessing) and the rest seem to be like their PEW momma.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

UPDATE:
Eyes are opening.
All are healthy and big.
Plenty of hair.
All are alive and thriving.
Pics:
http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/jclements63/?action=view&current=PB200480.jpg


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

UPDATE:
THESE GUYS NEED HOMES FAST!!!!
They are about 4 weeks old, and are bouncy, hoppy, babies!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hope they all find new homes soon. Had any interest?


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

You mean am I keeping one or what? I dont get it, lol. I'm keeping one hooded male.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

2boysloose said:


> You mean am I keeping one or what? I dont get it, lol. I'm keeping one hooded male.


I meant has anyone shown any interest in giving any of them a home?


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Right now I have only offically found homes for 3. 
One male I am keeping.
Two females going to my best friend. =]


----------

